# help answer this please:)



## jjbabe100

Can somebody tell me everything they experienced before they missed their period? did you have watery discharge or white discharge before your period. and if i started ovulation on the 13th june and had sex days before that during ovulation and days after that, now im constantly needing a wee, cramps, pain in my wrist and legs, headaches, and sore breastss! could i be pregnant? im due on my period in 4days hopefully i dont come on my period then i can get a preg test! X


----------



## mummy2be362

jjbabe100 said:


> Can somebody tell me everything they experienced before they missed their period? did you have watery discharge or white discharge before your period. and if i started ovulation on the 13th june and had sex days before that during ovulation and days after that, now im constantly needing a wee, cramps, pain in my wrist and legs, headaches, and sore breastss! could i be pregnant? im due on my period in 4days hopefully i dont come on my period then i can get a preg test! X

It certainly sounds like it. Those were all of my symptoms, although I noticed the need to pee a lot more first before everything else. If you're peeing more often you may get a positive early, thats the advice I was given and I did get my bfp, but you won't know til you try :)


----------



## Leets

I noticed feeling dizzy more than anything


----------



## dreamer1978

My top symptom I think was being really, really hungry and also cranky, lol.
TMI ALERT: CM was white and creamy.


----------



## sweetm

Sounds like you're pregnant! I had more than usual discharge before my period was due. It was more watery than usual, but a bit white. Fatigue, sore boobs, cramps and headache were other top symptoms.


----------



## BLC34

I had really sore bbs (sorer than normal) about 5 days before af and lots of snotty type discharge (tmi!). Apart from that I didn't feel different at all. Although I did have 'a feeling'. Oh and I drove through a red light totally oblivious! Sounds daft but I remember becoming a ditzey driver in my first pregnancy. That's actually what made me test!


----------



## jjbabe100

mummy2be362 said:


> jjbabe100 said:
> 
> 
> Can somebody tell me everything they experienced before they missed their period? did you have watery discharge or white discharge before your period. and if i started ovulation on the 13th june and had sex days before that during ovulation and days after that, now im constantly needing a wee, cramps, pain in my wrist and legs, headaches, and sore breastss! could i be pregnant? im due on my period in 4days hopefully i dont come on my period then i can get a preg test! X
> 
> It certainly sounds like it. Those were all of my symptoms, although I noticed the need to pee a lot more first before everything else. If you're peeing more often you may get a positive early, thats the advice I was given and I did get my bfp, but you won't know til you try :)Click to expand...

thankyou for that.. i constantly need a wee ive got to say more than anything hopefully its a good outcome!


----------



## BeachComber

yes I had lots of watery, white discharge and I kept thinking AF was coming because there was a lot of it! Also had sore boobs on the sides, dizziness, exhaustion, crazy mood swings, and I noticed that I kept eating lots of bread, which I never do! 

Good Luck and Lots of Baby Dust To You! :hugs:


----------



## EngineerGirl

I also had lots of watery, white discharge before my BFP, plus DH kept saying I had to be pregnant due to my moods. Other than that symptoms didn't much kick in until I got my bfp. Now I have to pee right after I drink anything and my boobs are often quite sore, plus I have AF-like cramps often.


----------



## steph.

I ve just gone through this twice recently because I miscarried and got pregnant again 2 weeks later. First thing I noticed both times was really vivid dreams as early as 2dpo. Then thigh cramps especially at night. My boobs were sore on the side instead of the nipple which was usually sore before AF. Didnt pay much attention to CM, but was on a 36hr flight just before I got my BFP and had to go to the loo every hour! Good luck xxx


----------



## BabyBlondex

Extreme tiredness and sore boobs lol.


----------



## jjbabe100

thankyou for all the replys i have a really bad headache which has just come on me the same as yesterday but maybe im feeling ill, i so want to be pregnant. wishful thinking i suppose hope so! <3


----------



## jjbabe100

also considering my boobs don't really hurt before my period would you think as they are hurting at the sides now just below armpit area and downwards also my nipples are hurting a bit this is also a sign or how did your breasts feel if anyone could tell me this please, the more the merrier i would like to know what my body is doing haha! :)


----------



## jjbabe100

dreamer1978 said:


> My top symptom I think was being really, really hungry and also cranky, lol.
> TMI ALERT: CM was white and creamy.

TMI ALERT: CM was white and creamy. how do you mean about this?


----------



## 20andtrying

my last period finished december 25th, i was supposedly ovulating jan 5th 2015. my boyfriend and i had unprotected sex, and he came in me (sorry tmi). im supposed to get my period jan 19th 2015, but im experiencing bad lower back pains, my breasts are swollen and tender, nipples arent that sore. im having mild cramping no blood and milky white discharge, also having really bad acne, and feel so bloated. went to the hospital the last week around the 10th pregnancy test was negative. i had an ectopic pregnancy in 2011, i wasnt able to get pregnant ever since then, could this be it? someone help


----------

